# Macbook Pro vs. Air vs. The Rest? [INR 50k; For Work]



## Nipun (Nov 13, 2016)

*1) What is your budget?*
Around INR 50k

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen

*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *
Office Suits (doc, xls, pdf files in multiples); Internet Browsing with several tabs at once; Occasional videos; occasional photo editing, etc.

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
None. [But why does '5)' appear before '4)' in the questionnaire?]

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: Apple.
b. Dislike: None.

*6) Anything else you would like to say?*
Expecting 7+ hours of battery life with the above usage. Might purchase online or locally, depending on price.

-
Was considering Apple Macbook Pro and Macbook Air (online at 55 and 60k respectively).

Confused regarding several things; help would be appreciated:
*Firstly, should I switch to Mac? What would I be losing?*
Have been a windows user all my life, and though I have operated Macbooks for small operations, I haven't really _used_ them. What would I miss from a regular windows laptop?
I've been primarily leaning towards Macbooks because of the light weight. My roommates have an Air and a Pro (same models as linked above), and most of my colleagues use Macbooks as well (ranging from 11" Air to the _new_ Macbook). It seems to get all the work done, without having to be a weight lifter (my current laptop weight 2.5+kgs).
Besides, my laptop has started throwing tantrums. Both hardware and software - issues I've been facing typically with all Windows devices for around 15 years. Slow speeds, freezing at times, crashes causing data loss, etc. Losing your thesis statement hurts.
I used to be a Windows fan primarily because of games, but I rarely play games now; and I believe Apple has enough for the once-in-a-month-for-30-minutes gaming. However, is my perception true, and would an Apple device really help?

*Secondly, if a Macbook does make sense for me, which one?*
Clearly, the newer models are out of the budget (though those devices are super sexy). I believe only the above mentioned two (which are, correct me if I'm wrong, Macbook Pro ~2013~ [Edit: Mid-2013] and Macbook Air 2014) are in the budget. I do not mind buying an old model if my purposes are going to be fulfilled and the device is going to last at least 5 years. (But suggestions and inputs here are most welcome, especially since they run the older OS).
Now, the dispute: Macbook Pro v. Air. Pro has greater storage, but is also heavy. Air though has less storage, has an SSD (thus, fast and light). Battery-wise, I suppose Air is better too. Air looks sexier too (although the Pro too is spectacular once the lid is opened). But the display appears to be better on the Pro. Plus, the 5k price difference (isn't Air supposed to be an inferior model to the Pro?).

Please give your suggestions and inputs. Should I get a Mac at all? Should I consider any other model from Apple? Are there any reliable, lightweight windows laptops that won't give up working/start throwing tantrums within three years?


----------



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2016)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2016)

Getting a glorified touchscreen-less tablet (I mean macbooks without ports) isn't a good choice IMO.

Check out Asus Zenbooks at nearby shops and then decide.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Getting a glorified touchscreen-less tablet (I mean macbooks without ports) isn't a good choice IMO.



Which Macbook without ports do you get in 50-60k, o learned one? And how are ports even the deciding factor?


----------



## acidCow (Dec 18, 2016)

Go with the Macbook Air. Been using it since two years now and have zero regrets about it. Battery life and portability are a huge plus.


----------



## Gauravchi (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi,
Sorry for bumping this thread, but I have got similar query. Going to buy a new laptop with budget ~60k and it would mostly be used for office work, i.e. office suite and heavy internet surfing. Sleek design and hassle free working is a must for me. 
SaiyanGoku.. What's your though about MacAir? I have got highly positive feedback from my friends who are using it.


----------



## Gamer04 (Jan 18, 2017)

One of my previous machines was a macbook pro, 2011 model which i think you can get in around 60k, best option available in your budget, plus ram n storage can be upgraded so it's a great deal.
now speaking of switching if you're gonna use it for anything else than gaming then it's d best thing you're going to give yourself, 
I use a macbook pro 13" 2015 model for photos and video editing, documents n projects. mostly lightroom is what i use, plus the ibooks author. and everything else than gaming.  for gaming i've got dedicated consoles so macbook becomes the best machine to use considering i find windows to be really inferior, laggy and that insecure mainly. with a mac i dont have to look for a security solution at all, it's butter smooth and does the job. 
for anything in particular you want to ask please let know


----------

